# Car air freshener



## jon3sy (Jul 15, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a quality air freshener for the car ? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I use a California Scent and top it up with the bottles of the Auto Allure flavours. 

Very economical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Valet Pro air fresheners are very nice! Especially coconut


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Have used the supermarket ones and not impressed. Last week gave the car a good clean (overdue) and used Simoniz QD in the interior as haven't got Meg's last touch or similar.

Car smells like a million pounds IMO lol (don't laugh) from a £2 QD.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Had Swissvax ones when on offer at Slim's - they're decent

Also like the Auto Finesse ones but they are dearer.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I really like the Polished Bliss own brand ones, I just wish they did the same smell but in a spray!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

magic trees..... but only when they're 15p each at asda :lol:


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Auto Finesse gave me a free one when i bought their crew bag at Ford Fair and it smells amazing, its the green one (coconut) but tbh I wouldn't have bought it without smelling it. Ordering some more soon!!


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

LeeH said:


> I use a California Scent and top it up with the bottles of the Auto Allure flavours.
> 
> Very economical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you spray or soak the fibre blocks inside or just pour the liquid into the container....


----------



## GeorgeBatesUK (Aug 16, 2017)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> magic trees..... but only when they're 15p each at asda :lol:


haha this^^^


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

cargainz said:


> Have used the supermarket ones and not impressed. Last week gave the car a good clean (overdue) and used Simoniz QD in the interior as haven't got Meg's last touch or similar.
> 
> Car smells like a million pounds IMO lol (don't laugh) from a £2 QD.


I know exactly where you are coming from. That great just clean smell. I much prefer it to any of the overpowering air fresheners, which remind me of a minicab. Still I do recognise we are all different and others will have their favourite scents for the inferior

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

minidaveo said:


> Do you spray or soak the fibre blocks inside or just pour the liquid into the container....


Just squirt it in, the blocks soak it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

LeeH said:


> Just squirt it in, the blocks soak it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


cheers will give that a go


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Also try a couple of squirts on your cabin filter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

LeeH said:


> Also try a couple of squirts on your cabin filter.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Never thought of that great tip


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember a good while back, some of the guys on here used Spanish Cologne as an air freshener. I'd love to know what exactly it was as id like to try it. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I use these, the coconut version, people always comment how nice my car smells:thumb:

https://secretspot.co.uk/surf-accessories/car-accessories/sex-wax-air-freshener-coconut-19410.aspx


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Cookies said:


> I remember a good while back, some of the guys on here used Spanish Cologne as an air freshener. I'd love to know what exactly it was as id like to try it.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


S63 I do belive


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> S63 I do belive


Good man. After I posted, I got a case of "Poster's doubt" lol.

Must actually see if I can get some.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> magic trees..... but only when they're 15p each at asda :lol:


Lol didn't ASDA have some kind of pricing mixup? Under sale of goods act they have to honour the 15p.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Good man. After I posted, I got a case of "Poster's doubt" lol.
> 
> Must actually see if I can get some.
> 
> ...


Not be the easiest thing to find!!


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

California scents.
Megs air freshener can version.
Or Autofinnesse smell good.


----------

